# How To Train Your Zombie In 10 Easy Steps



## wolfymewmew (Jul 19, 2015)

Check out the amusing shenanigans of Wolfy and her chibi zombie, Gregory.  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16992771


----------



## Taralack (Jul 19, 2015)

Disclaimer: OP is not to be held responsible for loss of life or limb. Zombies should only be kept as pets by experienced zombie handlers.


----------

